
Coding bootcamp Fullstack Academy (YC S12) will fund alumni-founded startups - dangerman
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/15/coding-bootcamp-fullstack-academy-will-fund-alumni-founded-startups/
======
desireco42
This is not as good as it sounds. First these are inexperienced devs that will
not have a chance to work with other developers and learn things.

Secondly, this is then financed with their own money :)?!

I think they do this so they place all this graduates somewhere and give them
some work, instead of finding them promised well paid jobs.

If I sound negative, I am losing faith in ability of these schools to produce
quality.

~~~
seibelj
I have met some good bootcamp devs, and many bad ones, but I can say for sure
that good ones do exist. That being said, I wouldn't give a fresh MIT grad a
dime for a new startup. Some people will (I've met them) but it's just too
risky. You need to learn from senior devs, I learned the most from grey
beards.

~~~
desireco42
Same here, which is why I say this, for bootcamp grads to enter profession,
they really need to work side by side with other devs.

------
markdavis33
Hey Hacker News! I'm Mark Davis...the product hacker at Fullstack Academy, and
the guy behind Fullstack Fund.

We're really psyched to start investing in our graduates, so they can create
their own startups and make a dent in the universe.

AMA!

"Smart people should build things"

~~~
rrecuero
Intrigued to see where this goes. It would be great if you could post status
of the companies funded every 6 months or so.

~~~
markdavis33
That's a cool idea.

We're big on transparency...e.g. soon we'll be publishing aggregate data about
the outcomes for our students. We could apply the same approach to the
startups that we fund.

Thanks for a great suggestion...we'll do that!

------
stale2002
Awesome. I love it when these bootcamps put their money where their mouth is.
It shows that they believe in themselves enough to risk money on it.

------
trhway
similar to an example from "Das Kapital" :) - an incubator takes position in
another incubator thus indirectly taking positions in the companies funded by
that child incubator.

~~~
asimuvPR
Somehow reminds me of Buffet's corp structure before the SEC forced him to
simplify things.

------
dopamean
I brought up this idea to my employers at a coding bootcamp in 2014. It was
met with mostly blank stares. Glad to see someone else doing it.

------
jrometty
hey Mark! how transparent do you want Fullstack to be? do you plan on
disclosing graduation rates/standards and placement information?

